# Colorado Springs Players Wanted



## wargamer (Feb 7, 2007)

Experienced, established DM seeking players for dwindling player group.  I'm looking to host a once-a-month Saturday campaign starting in March.  Please contact me if interested.  Newbies and old-schoolers welcome, but please be 21 or over.

The campaign will be set in Eberron and use 3.5 rules with some house rule variants.  The game will be a mix of roleplaying, combat and problem solving with a lot of plots and subplots based both around the main theme of the campaign as well as the backgrounds of the player characters.  There is also a lot of potential for "out-of-session" game play between the DM and player through email and such.

If you're interested, let me know and we'll see if you're a good fit for the group.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2007)

The Air Force Academy used to have, and most likely still does have, a strong RPG group that plays in the back areas of Richter's Lounge every Friday and Saturday night.  It is possible that you can advertise for your game, and if they are able to leave the base weekly (usually the juniors and seniors can) then they may be able to play over at your place.

Richter's Lounge is in one of the public buildings of the Academy that also houses the base theatre, underneath the visitors area and next to the planetarium.


----------



## bairdec (Feb 20, 2007)

Wargamer, your profile doesn't allow private emails.  Are you still looking for players?


----------



## wargamer (Feb 26, 2007)

I am still looking for players... I'll fix my profile to receive private emails if I can.


----------

